# SugarKisses *Link for new thread on post one*



## Tasha

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/280105-sugarkisses-little-man-has-arrived.html


Hey girls,

Donna has asked me to update you all, she was having some pains much like what she had with Sophie, her sister phoned the hospital and they said take paracetamol and wait an hour, after asking for advice on here and fb she took the paracetamol but ignored the rest of the advice and went to the hospital.

She is there now, waiting to be given an internal and she has started bleeding. Obviously she is very scared, so can you please hold her and her little man in your thoughts? And if you pray, pray for them.

Donna when you read this I love you, and am holding your hand.

Update @ 21.10

Just got this text from Donna ' Just letting you know I have had tablets to stop the contractions, I am still getting them but they have eased off. Bubs is fine and Iv had steroids 2 be on the safe side. They are doing all they can and will give bubs a chance if he gets out safe but hopefully we can hold on as long as possible'.

Update 14th Feb
Texted Donna again this morning, she is so tired as she had one hours sleep. Had more meds to stop the contractions this morning, she said that at one point she went two hours without pains (apart from a dull ache) which is good, she is not bleeding as much. She had more steroids. At her internal last night she was 3-4cm with bulging membranes, she isnt having another as dont want to aggravate it. Donna sounded scared but positive both last night and this morning. Keep hoping, praying and sending stay put vibes.

2nd update on 14th feb
For a while earlier Donna's contractions were back and she said it didnt look good, they were coming every couple of minutes, thankfully they have calmed down a lot now and she is going for a sleep.

New update on page 8 from Donna

Update for 15th Feb
Donna asked me to let you know that she has been moved from delivery suite to a side room on the ward now, which is obviously a very positive sign. Gas and Air isnt available other than on delivery suite an as the pains can still be intense sometimes she is a little worried about that, but right now she just has the back pain. Donna had a good sleep last night, she managed toast this morning. and says bubs is really active.

Update for 16th Feb
Donna has been for a scan to check on little man and her cervix. Bubs is very active. Donna is about 5cm's dilated, little man has he foot down so right now they dont wanna put a stitch in as they dont wanna cause harm, but if he moves his foot then are good to go. Saturday is the day they need to hang on to at least. Donna has now completed the course of tablets to stop her contracting.

Update for 17th Feb
Donna had another good nights sleep but is currently getting pains which are all in her back. Think it is slow labour, so keep everything crossed that it is extremely slow.

Update for the 18th Feb
Donna has had a bit of a rough night, not slept too well. Other than silly mw's (telling her she is over anxious or to get her breakfast when she is on complete bedrest) things are going well, she just had a scan and there is no change in her cervix from the last scan, it is not better but it is not worse either which is fantastic news. The other bit of good news I forgot to put was that if Donna was to go in to active labour again right now then they would be able to give the tablets that stopped it/slowed it down before again now, so that is good they could do something.
*
Update for the 20th Feb.
THEY ARE VIABLE!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! So pleased for Donna, and her little man. Yesterday Donna felt sick, so they gave her an anti sickness tablet, and then later she was sick so they gave her some drugs via her iv because they dont want her being sick due to the pressure it could put on her lower abdomen and therefore cervix. She woke in the night and was the same, and has been sick quite a lot today, again given her something via her drip it has helped but not taken it completely. She has back pains again at the moment. So now sending stay put vibes and get well soon ones too.*


----------



## Linzi

oh my god no :(

I cant imagine what she's going through Im thinking of her, little man & her family so much.

x


----------



## natasja32

Oh Donna hunny...ive only just seen this. Im praying and thinking of you and your little man. Sending you massive hugs.:hugs:


----------



## lisa_33

oh donna sweetheart, i am thinking of you and your little boy...:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Tasha

I will pass on your thoughts girls.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs:

thinking of her and her little man xxx


----------



## millwallrose4

I hope her and baby are ok.


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh Donna, you poor angel. I will be sending you so much love and good thoughts darling, you and bubs are both in my heart :hugs:


----------



## Linzi

Im going out for dinner with hubby tonight so if I pass my number on to someone will you text me know if you hear anything? Really worried about her :( x


----------



## Tasha

Linzi said:


> Im going out for dinner with hubby tonight so if I pass my number on to someone will you text me know if you hear anything? Really worried about her :( x

Yep babe pm me


----------



## Linzi

Thanks hun x


----------



## Drazic<3

Tasha, would you mind if I did the same? I am so worried about her.


----------



## Tasha

Your welcome Linzi.

Drazic of course I wouldnt mind.

I will update you all as soon as I know anything


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks darling, will PM you now.


----------



## biteable

thinking of you hun xx


----------



## embo216

Oh no :( I know Donna doesn't know me but I've followed her journey and Lily and me have just said a prayer for her- I'm not really religious but I'll do anything to help her and her beautiful boy out :(

Tasha babe you have my number if it's not too much to ask could you let me know too? I'm usually in bed by 8 these days


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for all your prayers and thoughts for Donna, I have let her know.

Emily that was lovely of you and Lily, I am not religious either but I am praying for them. I of course will let you know sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## natasja32

Im so worried. I hope they are both doing ok and its just her little man laying funny.:cry: I will be here until you have updated again Tasha. Send her and bubs my love please.:hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I will do Nat, I will update as soon as I can. It has been two hours since I last heard which worries me but hopefully it is cos they have her all hooked up to the ctg being looked after and not allowed to use her mobile.

:hugs::hugs: Nat.


----------



## Vickie

:( Thinking of her and her LO :hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

I dont know SugarKisses but I pray for some good news for her x


----------



## Las78

Hun, thinking of you and keeping everything crossed, I'm glad you decided to go in and I'm hoping for the best :hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

Oh my god, no :( poor Donna, she shouldn't have to go through this. I really have everything crossed that her little man will be ok.

Will keep an eye here, if you do open a new post, can you link to it here so I don't miss it 

:hugs: xx


----------



## samzi

hope everything is okay.

thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Glitz

I'm out of my mind with worry! Sat here with tears rolling down my face :(

Donna sweetie i have you and your little monkey in my thoughts babe, i'm praying so hard that he stays put for many weeks yet. Holding you close love you so much babe :hugs:

Hayley xxx


----------



## Tasha

Bunny yes I will hun.

Hayley, I have cried lots of tears too. I am so worried for her. I am here for you too sweetie :hugs:

I am clocking watching two and a half hours now. I know she is busy, cant help but worry.


----------



## Glitz

Thanks Tasha same to you too hun :hugs:

Hopefully its just a case of them keeping her waiting after she's been checked out, but i know what you mean i'm sat clock watching too babe x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

You know how they keep you waiting, she is probably just in a part of the hospital where she can't use her phone.

:hugs: all round -x-


----------



## indy and lara

Can't believe this. Again Donna doesn't know me but I remember her from my days on Sands. Donna I am thinking of you and your LO and sending you all big hugs and hoping for positive news soon.


----------



## mandaa1220

Donna - I'm keeping you in my thoughts today and wishing you the best. I hope everything is okay and you just can't get to your phone. You are such a sweetie and should not have to deal with anything like this, ever.

:hugs: I hope little man is just playing games in there.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thinking of her and bubs xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Been looking for an update thread, I really hope everything is ok :( thinking of her x


----------



## NickyT75

Thinking of you babes :hug: xx


----------



## Tasha

Update on first post. SO glad it is easing, and they will help.

:hugs::hugs: Donna, stay stuck little man.


----------



## bunnyg82

Thanks so much for the update Tasha.

Stay put little man :hugs: x


----------



## Glitz

Had the same text, praying that your little man stays put babe x x x x


----------



## Missy86

I hope she is ok


----------



## mandaa1220

Glad to hear some better news... stay put little boy - you are worrying far too many people! Donna we love you and are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## babytots

Wow not been on all day! I am glad the contractions are easing and fingers crossed Donna is home soon with her little monkey stilll safe in her tummy. 

Thinking of you Donna! :hugs: x


----------



## v2007

Thinking of her. 

V xxx


----------



## millwallrose4

It's good news that they've stopped the contractions. I hope both continue to do well.


----------



## lauralora

thinking of you and bubs hun xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Thinking of you hun, hope he stays put for a lot longer. Thanks for the update tasha.


----------



## Jox

oh my.....Donna...i just dont know what to say....you and your little boy are in my thoughts and prayers.

Please stay where you are little man...we dont want to meet you yet :-(

xxx


----------



## Windmills

Thinking of her and LO :hugs: Hope they carry on doing well, and he stays in a few more weeks at least!


----------



## im_mi

oh my goodness :( i am so angry at the hospital for not taking it seriously sooner. Please let her know i am thinking of her and praying for her.


----------



## bky

Thanks for the update. Glad something is being done :thumbup: Hoping for the best.


----------



## Las78

Thanks for the update. I am so glad she chose to ignore the hospital telling her to wait and went in, makes me realise how important it is to trust your own instincts.

Keeping everything firmly crossed for you hun, you're in the best place and they will do everything possible for you and bubs, I really really hope it all works out ok, big :hugs: to you all, keep strong x


----------



## indy and lara

Thank you for the update. Thank goodness you did go in Donna. Hoping things have continued to settle overnight.


----------



## natasja32

Thanks for the update Tasha. Thinking of you and bubs Donna. Stay put little man! :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

any news this morning ?


----------



## Drazic<3

im_mi said:


> oh my goodness :( i am so angry at the hospital for not taking it seriously sooner. Please let her know i am thinking of her and praying for her.

I was thinking that last night darling. What might of happened if she had just taken their advice doesn't bare thinking about, and after her history? I am livid about that. Thank goodness she didn't listen. 

Thinking of you Donna sweetheart and stay put little bubs! We are not ready to meet you yet. Love and :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thanks for all the thoughts and wishes, I pass them on to Donna. I have put an update on.

Sending Donna :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hekate

I only just seen this....I am sending Donna and her little man all the "stay well"-vibes I can muster.....everything crossed that it will work out okay!


----------



## Glitz

You haven't left my thoughts Donna, love ya loads hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Thank you for the updates...have been thinking of you all night and am praying that your little one stays put.

xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Been thinking about donna all night, so glad he's staying put, hope the meds keep him in for as long as poss.

Thanks so much for the update tasha xx


----------



## v2007

Tash, will send her my love, :flower:

Stay put little man. 

V xxx


----------



## Eoz

Sit tight ickle man xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babytots

Thanks for the update Tasha I hope the contractions stops soon and that they are able to keep lil man in there for as long as possible. Glad she is doing ok and feeling positive. She has been in my thoughts since I read this post last night and her and her little man will continue to be in my thoughts. x


----------



## lisa_33

i really hope they can stop labour progressing...like the others have said it doesnt bare thinking about if she had listened to them and not went in. 
thinking of you donna, and praying that your little boy stays in for as long as possible xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Updated again.


----------



## Jem

Really hope everything will be ok xxx


----------



## hekate

thinking of you and hoping he can stay put!


----------



## maddiwatts19

omg! i cant imagine how she must be feeling! sending her and little man lots of love and praying he stays put!! :hugs: xx


----------



## lauralora

really hope everything turns out ok xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

Just seen this:( 

Sending lots of positive thoughts :hugs: 

x x


----------



## Justme

:hugs: Donna ,hoping your little Prince hangs on and that things start to settle down for you.Thanks for updating us Tasha x


----------



## Drazic<3

Keep fighting darling, you are amazing :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

Still thinking of you lots. :hugs: xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Awww poor poor Donna, she must be absolutely terrified at the moment. It's good to hear the contractions have slowed down again, I hope they stay that way xx


----------



## babytots

Really glad that the contractions have stopped again poor love must be going out of her mind with worry. Heres hoping they stop for good and she can come home really soon!

Thinking of you Donna! x


----------



## princess_bump

thinking of you donna honey :hugs: xxx


----------



## millwallrose4

I'm so sad to read the new update, I thought the contractions would have stayed away. I am praying they stop for her soon and her baby holds on in there.


----------



## Jemma_x

Thinking of her :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: Hang on in there little one. Thinking of you Donna xxx


----------



## netty

Oh no donna. Have everything crossed for you.
Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

Donna, you haven't left my thoughts at all the past 2 days. I'm sending positive vibes your way and I hope all is well - I'm checking this thread religiously. Much love to you and your family.


----------



## SugarKisses

hi everyone. im on the hosp pc so it wil be short coz its hard 2 use.

You all have me sitting intears here reading through the msgs-how can so many people i havnt met be so kind-it means soooooo much. :cry::cry:

we are holding on in there-have had steroids,, antibiotics and miracle tablets that have worked wonders. had a big scare earlier after taking some that r meant to top contractions bt after a certain lot it did the opposite and i was contracting bad-we all thought this was it :cry::cry: someone is taking care of me though coz even though they were so intense and coming every few mins-they did jjust stop-it was such a relief and surprise that they disappeared. will try keep tash updted but 4 now its just a waiting game-at least they will try help bubs if he cums early & puts up a fight even though im not 24 weeks yet-but everyday counts so just hoping i can hold on at least a week....

thanks again x x x


----------



## meldmac

OMG sweetie I just saw this. I'm praying so hard for you and your little man. Stay put little guy! Sending you the biggest positive vibes I can. Will be thinking of you sweetheart, and wish I could be more help. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Lots of love to you sweetheart xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Sending you huge :hugs: and praying for you and your little boy. Broke my heart reading this thread and hearing what you're going through. Glad to hear you're being looked after and hoping for the best outcome possible. 

xxx


----------



## Tasha

Massive :hugs::hugs: and love hun :hugs:


----------



## hekate

just sending you some more:hugs: and "staying put" vibes...my thoughts are with you all the time!


----------



## dizzyspells

:hugs: Thinking of you hunni,stay put little man.xx


----------



## bunnyg82

Sending you tonnes of love. Just take it easy and fingers crossed your little man is gonna stay put for as long as possible :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jox

I really pray for your happy ending darling

so much love and thoughts being sent your way

xxx


----------



## Justme

:hugs: we are all keeping our fingers crossed for you hun and keeping you in our thoughts.sending you lots of love x x x


----------



## Twiglet

I'm praying for you hun :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

It's good to hear from you hun... Hang on tight and I'll be hoping little man hangs on in there. He must really want to meet you! Remember that every day counts and keep thinking positively. <3


----------



## Carmello_01

You and bubs are in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

you're doing so well donna! you're right you definitely have someone looking out for you - gorgeous little sophie and all her angel friends, i bet she has rallied them all together to help keep her baby brother nice and snug for a while longer. thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## catfromaus

I just saw this- just want Donna to know that I am praying for her and her LO. Can't imagine how you must be feeling, but know that you are strong enough to make it- to next week and beyond. 
Lots of hugs,

Cat
xxx


----------



## natasja32

Hang in there little man. Stay strong Donna sweetie. We are all thinking of you and bubs. Sending you tons of love,hugs and stay put vibes!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Stay strong hun, were all thinking of you. :hugs:

Right little man you have to stay put for a few weeks more, we dont want to meet you yet.


----------



## caz81

You are in my thoughts and prayers, thinking of you xxx


----------



## jennyellen13

Donna, your doing so well, two days down already. hang in there little man xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Updated on post one. With some positive news :) Hope it continues this way.

Love you Donna, and am still hoping, praying and keeping you in my thoughts x


----------



## ~KACI~

Thanks for the positive news tasha:) 

Thinking of you donna x


----------



## hekate

thinking of you and hoping that your little man will stay put a little longer....
we are all sending you love to give you strength! you are doing really well!


----------



## im_mi

thank you so much for updating Tasha, its great to hear that the contractions have slowed and that she is doing well. Stay put, little one! Sending you lots of love and strength donna xxxxx


----------



## Jellyt

I will be thinking of you and hoping he decides to stay where it's nice and warm :hugs: xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for keep updating Tasha. :hugs:

You are amazing Donna sweetheart. Keep fighting babes and know we are all sending love and good vibes for you and precious boy. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## debjolin

Aw hun thinking of you and hope that little bubs stays put for a good while longer. xx


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm so glad to hear the latest update... Keep strong Hun


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: So sorry to hear this, glad the contractions are easing off. Thinking of you xx


----------



## babytots

Thanks for todays update hun glad to hear she has now been moved to a side room and hopefully the pain will stop soon so she can come home on bed rest :D

Glad to hear lil man is doing well too. x


----------



## andbabymakes3

Stay strong Donna. We've never spoken, but I have read your posts since I fell pregnant with my little one and I'm hoping with all my heart that everything is ok for you and your little mr. 

Hang in there a little bit longer ickle man. 

We're all thinking of you x


----------



## Carmello_01

It's a great sign that they've moved her, fingers and toes crossed all keeps improving :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

Thank you for the update Tasha, so glad to hear she's been moved from the delivery suite, that's a good sign!

xx


----------



## Wobbles

I just seen Donnas FB :( Sorry I did not see this before (thanks Vickie for pointing me in right direction)! My heart sank but positive thoughts your way Donna ...Stay snuggled in for Mummy lil man.

Thinking of you *hugs* x x


----------



## chefamy1122

thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Come on little man stay and cook for a while longer please xxxxx


----------



## Widger

Oh Donna have only just seen this message. Thinking of you and your little monkey. Hope he stays where he is a little longer xxx


----------



## sukisam

hi Donna
have just seen this hopefully everything has stayed the same and the contractions have stopped now. As you know my Emily was born sleeping at 24 weeks and with my next 2 babies I had contractions from 22 weeks (ish) I dilated and lost my mucus plug at about 24 weeks but I held on to Millie until 35 weeks and Josh until 36 weeks and they are both fine. So fingers crossed your gorgeous boy can stay in for as long as possible.
I'm sure you are absolutely exhausted I remember the stress of those hospital visits, have as much rest as you can.
Thinking of you and praying all will be well for you both
take care
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Updated.

It has been three days now Donna, your doing so well:hugs: Love ya hun x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hugs: 

thinking about u sweetie xx

lets hope your little man moves his foot out the way so u can get ur stitch xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh I've only just seen this too!
Donna I am thinking about you and your little man and have even said a prayer , if there's a god up there now is the time he best do his job!
Come on little man, hold on in there for just a little longer xxxxx


----------



## im_mi

come on little man, move that foot! You're doing great Donna, hang in there sweetie we are all rooting for you and your little dude xxx


----------



## Bingo

Thinking of you SugarKisses. Hold on in there and little one too. :hugs:


----------



## pip holder

Oh Don only just seen this thread mate :cry: :cry:

You're doing SO well - tell the cheeky dude to get that foot moved :baby:

He is going to be fine and a little scamp when he arrives by the fact that 

he's already being one!

You relax and let everyone pamper you and we'll all send stayput dust :dust::dust:

Massive massive hugs :hugs: and let me know if there is anything we can do.

Thanks very much for your time updating us too Tasha xx


----------



## louise1302

only just seen this,,,cmon liitle man stsy put for a few weeks

:hugs: donna


----------



## jess_smurf

I have only just seen this hope your boy can hang on xx all my love


----------



## babytots

Hope her lil man moves his foot so she can get that stich put in! Sounds like hes a little fighter so far. Thanks for updating us Tasha! x


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey, time to move your foot little fighter! Hope he does soon and she can get the stitch in. You are being so brave Donna and we are all sending our love. Wishing for you :hugs:


----------



## hekate

thanks tasha for updating!

Donna I am thinking of you loads and I am sending you all the "good vibes" I can...I am so glad to hear that the little monkey is active and well and hope he will move his little feet soon....wishing for him to stay put for w while yet!....
I hope you are coping with all the stress, but knowing your strength I am sure you are!
lots of hugs and love!


----------



## Las78

Thanks for the update - roll on saturday and hope bubs has a wiggle round and moves his foot. Thinking of you hun and hope you're doing ok - you're so brave, sending you lots of positive vibes and best wishes x


----------



## pimplebum

thinking of you xxxx (stay where you are little man its nice and warm there)


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Thinking of you Donna, hoping your little man can hold on until Saturday at least xxxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

thinking of you sweetie :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Thank you again Tash for the update. So glad to hear her little man is staying put. Hope he moves his little foot so they can put the stitch in to keep him in a bit longer. 

Keep fighting both of you, you're doing so well. Lots of love xx


----------



## Widger

Thinking of you still. Thanks for update Tasha xx


----------



## MrsJD

:hugs:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cazza22

((((((((((hugs))))))))))) thinking of them both x x x


----------



## Jox

Hope Donna and LO are both doing ok

xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

Thank you for keeping the thread updated Tasha... 

Donna, keep strong! :hugs:


----------



## Dimbo

Hey Donna, hope you have had a good night, and that your little monkey has moved his foot out of the way. 

Thinking of you constantly, and sending you heap loads of love :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Small update for the 17th. 

Donna hun I know your scared :hugs::hugs: Thinking of you soooooo much, and like I said you are now closer to 24 weeks than 23 weeks. Love ya x


----------



## Widger

:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you for the updates Tasha. Did they manage to do the stitch? 

Sending loads of love sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Not yet hun, his still foot down.


----------



## pinkycat

I have never *spoken* to you properly but my heart sank when I saw this. 
Sending massive :hugs: xx


----------



## babytots

Thanks for todays update Tasha! Thats a shame they are unable to do the stitch hope he moves his foot soon. Fingers crossed he will stay put for a lil while longer. x


----------



## booflebump

Thanks for the update - hold on in there Donna :hugs: xxx


----------



## hekate

hello donna! have everything crossed for you! wish I could just press a "pause button" for you....one that stops all contractions and dilating...but keeps the little monkey growing....
well maybe visualizing that may help!?! 
sending my best wishes to you and your little boy!


----------



## Las78

I have everything crossed for you Donna, sounds like your little man is a fighter :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Come on lil man move your foot for Mummy!

*Loves* to you Donna x


----------



## NickyT75

Big :hug: babes xx


----------



## im_mi

Hang in there little man! Donna you must be so scared sweetie, sending you so much love and strength xxxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Donna
thinking of you and your little man, fingers crossed he's still cooking nicely
take care 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJD

Thinking of you honey :hugs:

XXXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Sending loads of love still gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Some positive news on the first post :)


----------



## louise1302

thinking of you sweetie xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

RE: Update 18th feb

Thats FANTASTIC NEWS!
Come on little man, stay put, just a bit longer...! 

Thinking of you Donna and little baby. x


----------



## Widger

Thanks for update Tasha. Hang on in there monkey. Have they talked again about the stitch?


----------



## Tasha

Nope Widger not that I am aware of (will ask when I next text), but think he is foot down still.

The other bit of good news I forgot to put was that if Donna was to go in to active labour again right now then they would be able to give the tablets that stopped it/slowed it down before again now, so that is good they could do something.


----------



## hekate

great to hear good news! thanks tasha!

glad you are holding up okay....must be so stressful for you....
how dare they saying you are "over-anxious"....that is crazy!.....
makes me mad! hoping you manage to stay calm.....
hope there are some midwives/nurses that are more understanding!
sending hugs!


----------



## im_mi

She must be so fed up, bless her. And i dont think that there is such thing as over anxious when it comes to being in bloody premature labour, silly mw's. 

Hang in there Don xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, that's great news! 

Over anxious?! Of course she is bloody over-anxious! What a stupid thing for them to say!

Sending love hunny :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Still thinking of her. xx


----------



## pimplebum

fingers tightly crossed xxxxx


----------



## babytots

Thanks for the update today Tasha I am glad there has been no changes to her cervix and shes able to have more tablets if the contractions start again! Let her know I am thinking of her and I hope that shes able to come home soon! x


----------



## bunnyg82

I can't believe that the midwives have been so horrible to her - how can you expect anyone in that situation to not be anxious!? 

I am so glad she is still hanging in there, it's getting closer to 24 weeks and it's also good to hear that they can give her the meds again if she does start contracting again 

Sending loads of love sweetie pie 

(and thanks again Tasha for the updating! :flower: ) xx


----------



## booflebump

Donna, you are doing such a good job keeping your little man in there, just you tell those silly bints to shut their faces and bring you your breakfast! :grr: Stay strong :hugs xxx


----------



## meldmac

Thinking of you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Justme

Nearly saturday hun :hugs: you are doing so well.We are all thinking of you and bump x x x


----------



## hekate

thinking of you!:hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

Tasha, have you heard anything from Donna today? I'm thinking of you all day every day Donna and bubs.


----------



## Las78

Hope Donna and bubs are both doing well - thinking of you both and hoping that everything is going ok

Stay strong hun, you're being really brave :hugs:

Thanks Tasha for the updates x


----------



## im_mi

Hope all is well with Don and her little man! xxx


----------



## hekate

hoping you and little one are doing okay! sending loads of hugs!


----------



## babytots

Hope alls ok with Donna and her lil man! x


----------



## Tasha

Updated, sorry I didnt update yesterday.


----------



## caz81

yay so glad they are viable...hope the lo stays put for a while longer though!! xx


----------



## babytots

No need to apologise sweetie thanks for todays update! Really pleased to hear shes now viable and I hope Donna gets well soon and baby stays put a lil while longer! x


----------



## mandaa1220

Don't appologize!! I'm sorry to bug you like this, was just curious and have been checking multiple times daily - thank you Tasha for updating though, you are wonderful! :thumbup:

YAYYY for being viable! :happydance: Donna, you are doing wonderfully keeping him cooking in there through this all. :hugs:


----------



## Jellyt

So glad they are viable! :hugs:


----------



## Las78

Aw bless her, she is having a rough time at the minute. 

YAY for viability though, thats fab news.

Thinking of you hun x


----------



## sukisam

So glad they made it to today-24weeks and viable-yippee!!!!
Keeping everything crossed he stays in as long as possible.
Love to Donna and her lovely boy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## im_mi

hooray! hope little man stays put for much longer but its great that he is viable now :thumbup:


----------



## Drazic<3

Bless her heart, she is being so put through it. Wish I could give her a proper hug. Excellent news about viability - but stay put little man, we are not ready for you for a while yet! :hugs:


----------



## meldmac

Sweetie I'm sending you the biggest :hugs: ever.


----------



## hekate

thanks so much Tasha for updating!:hugs:

sorry to hear you are sick donna and hope that the sickness will ease soon....
wow for getting to 24 weeks tho! that is so fantastic! That made my day!
sending again loads of staying-put vibes and hugs!


----------



## pimplebum

:hugs:


----------



## Jox

So happy you have got to today darling, i know at the beginning of the week it seemed so far away!! well done.

Doesnt mean we are ready to meet you yet little man...stay put!!!

xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

yay for being viable....but stay put for aaaaaages longer please little man :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

yay! so glad little man is viable!! :happydance: really hope he's just keeping mummy on her toes and he's staying put!! :hugs: feel better soon hun xx


----------



## Tasha

Link added at the top of post one


----------

